# About those "Tynon" ads...



## delericho

If we're having a "season of sexism", could we perhaps get rid of the Tynon ads featurning the woman with a belt/bra? They're pretty much the perfect example of everything that's wrong with modern fantasy art.

(And apologies if this is the wrong place to raise something like that - I haven't felt a need to comment on an advert before now.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Haven't seen those, but looked up the game- basically the same people as made Evony under a different corporate umbrella.


----------



## Umbran

As I recall, Morrus cannot do much about an ad unless you give a link to the page that is the ad's destination.  The ads are served up by Google, based on many things, including the viewer's search history.  This means that Morrus may never have personally seen the ads in question.  He can't go to Google with 'those Tynon ads'.


----------



## delericho

Fair enough. I haven't seen it pop up yet today, but if I see it again I'll provide the link. Thanks.


----------



## delericho

Here it is:

http://www.tynon.com/ldp/tynontc1.html?type=google&adv=TNa1g2&faid=06

I've mostly seen it in the "rectangle ad" box on the right of the screen, though the most recent iteration (the one I followed to get that link) was in the top bar.


----------



## Umbran

Okay.  So, now [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] has something to work with.


----------

